# Which Plow for GMC 1500



## leadfooter (Jan 2, 2007)

I have a 06 GMC 1500 Z71 and want to put a plow on it. I am looking at buying new. I have been using an old Meyers for years on an old truck and am sick of working on it everytime I turn around so I want something that is...
1. Low Matinence
2. Quick to attach/detatch ( Truck is my Daily Driver)
3 Wireless controls might be nice if they will be servicable down the road.
I am just doing my rural driveway which is not paved and has alot of uneven ground but no commercial stuff.
What plows do you suggest I look at??


----------



## OntarioGuy (Jan 5, 2011)

Most of the snow plows on the market today have some sort of quick attach systems. Some may be faster than others, it is kind of a personal preferance. I think snow-way is the only company that makes wireless controllers but i may be wroung. Because its a halfton i would not put more than a 7 and a haft foot on it. Blizzard, fisher, and western also make haft ton plows. New plows should be fairly low maintnence if you look after it and keep it in good condition.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Snoway offers wireless, quick attach, EIS wiring and has a nice match for that truck, the 26 series.


----------



## leadfooter (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks for the replies.
The wireless is not something I have to have. 
I have been looking at snowdogg also. What can I expect to pay for a 26 series or a MD??
I am concerned about replacement parts also. 
What websites have parts for Sno way or Snowdogg on them??
I sure like being able to get my parts for my 30yr old Meyer right off the internet.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

We can ship you whatever you need for a snoway. A new plow will carry a 2 year warranty.

Comparing prices on a Snoway and a Snowdawg is like comparing a BMW to a GEO.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I would recommend a 7.5' Boss HD or SD or a 7.5' Fisher HD or SD. They are all good plows.


----------



## OntarioGuy (Jan 5, 2011)

Dealer support is important. Not trying to bash anyone but say you dont have a snowdog dealer for a hour or so away then you would have to make the trip with the plow. unless you could do the repairs yourself. just something to consider.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm a fisher guy through and through but boss makes a nice plow as well. If boss had a trip edge when I was in the market I'd have seriously considered one. I went with fisher because they had all the points I liked but my local dealer is a friggin #$%& so I either order parts myself or make the 40 min drive to another dealer. Something to think about.


----------



## metalmeltr (Jan 20, 2009)

We had a 7.5 boss standard duty on an 07 classic(same body style as yours) until we got a 2010, Worked great.


----------



## leadfooter (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks for the replies.
I bought a Boss 7.5 std steel. I liked the easy on and off of their plows, the reasonably priced replacement parts and the dealer was the best in my area. He also carries Snowdogg but I really liked the Boss better even though it was more money.


----------



## leadfooter (Jan 2, 2007)

Metal
Did you put Timbrens on it or crank up the torsion bars at all?? or isn't really necessary?


----------



## metalmeltr (Jan 20, 2009)

We often considered cranking up the torsion bars or getting different torsion bar keys, never did though, plowed with it for 3 seasons, had to put new hub bearings on after two seasons, only side effect from plowing but the truck also had several thousand miles on it at that time.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Leadfooter,
Put about 3 turns into the torsion bars. Maybe two would do the trick but with Chevy 3 turns seems to be the magic number. Just remember to turn them back down in the spring or you'll chew up the front tires on the hot dry pavement. Good luck this winter


----------



## OntarioGuy (Jan 5, 2011)

Congrats leadfoot on the buy. Timbrens would help but since your just using the plow on your drivway it might be a personal prefferance. Same with cranking the t bars. i would say to get timbrens and turn them too.

Would love to see a picture of the set up!!!!!!


----------



## leadfooter (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks for the replies
The dealer did not think I needed timbrens since I am just doing my own drive and the plow will be removed right after I plow because its my daily driver. 
My question is if I crank up the torsion bars what problems could that cause me because 99% of the time I will be doing just normal driving without the plow on tar roads. Is it really worth it??


----------



## OntarioGuy (Jan 5, 2011)

if you crank the t bars you would get more tire wear on the front tires if you dont get a alinment done. and it could cause for a bit rougher ride (correct me if im wroung) Also it will make the trucks front end higher, kinda personal prefferance for the hight. I think if you like the truck sitting higher in the front go for it but if you dont care it should not matter that much.


----------



## leadfooter (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks for the replies
Don't really care about the height if it will cost me in tires down the road.
So will not cranking the torsion bars up help make my axels last longer or ?? 
Do Timbrens make them last longer or ?? or is it all just about height?


----------



## OntarioGuy (Jan 5, 2011)

Not sure if they will wear your axels more, i dont think so, but someone ealse should chime in who knows for sure. Timbrens replace your factory bump stops. the will help prevent the front end from sagging do to the plow. Also boss truck side mount is pretty big. you may want to lift the front end if you find your self having problems down the road hitting curbs in entranceways and stuff. But you cant beat the easy of hook up and unhook, in my opinion.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

metalmeltr;1484860 said:


> plowed with it for 3 seasons, had to put new hub bearings on after two seasons, .


That's about weight not height, neither timbrens nor torsion bar adjustment will cure that.



leadfooter;1485044 said:


> So will not cranking the torsion bars up help make my axels last longer or ?? Do Timbrens make them last longer or ?? or is it all just about height?


They are all about height, to save on axle and wheel bearing wear a counter weight is the better solution. Neither timbrens nor pre-loading the torsion bars will transfer weight.

A simple front end alinement will deal with tire wear if you preload the torsion bars.


----------



## leadfooter (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks for the replies
So If the plow weighs 600 Lbs how much counter weight should I throw in the back and should it come out every time I use it without the plow... which is about 99% of the time as its my daily driver??


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

400/600 lbs behind the rear axle, in a perfect world you could remove the weight when the roads cleared. Even without the plow the truck would benefit from counter weight (also referred to as ballast) in winter conditions. Pick ups are notoriously light in the rear and it is amplified by icy/wet roadways. For all the difference it would make in fuel mileage if you don't need the truck beds total capacity you could leave it in all winter long.


----------



## Plowman52 (Oct 3, 2009)

If its just for personal use I would really worry about counter weight to much. The md is a pretty light plow I don't think you will have to worry to much.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Plowman52;1485156 said:


> If its just for personal use I would really worry about counter weight to much. The md is a pretty light plow I don't think you will have to worry to much.


Yes the Snowdawg MD weighes 400lbs but he bought a Boss 7'6" standard duty steel weighing 597lbs plus mount.


----------



## Plowman52 (Oct 3, 2009)

Sorry dident see that. I am on my smart phone.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I just broke my smart phone. I might have stepped ON it


----------



## blazer_kid (Feb 4, 2012)

Cranking the torsion bars will help with front end sag when you lift the plow. If you only crank them up a little bit to level the truck out it’s not going to take much life off anything. Yes it is going to be a little harder on tie rods ball joints ect. I turned mine up on my 2000 regular cab long box Silverado just to make the truck sit level with the plow off. I've had them cranked 4 years now without an aliment and have not noticed any tire wear or excessive replacement of suspension parts. It’s a very common practice. Hope this helps you out.


----------

